

Why are you doing a startup? - jasonhanley
http://blog.jasonhanley.com/2012/07/why-are-you-doing-startup.html

======
unwire
A refreshing perspective here - particularly the part about not trying to
compete with the market leaders, but instead carve out your own niche..

